# Rhode Island RI LOOK FOR WORK



## psidediner (Dec 23, 2005)

I live in Narragansett RI and looking for work I have a 06 f-250 with a 8ft plow. I used to plow for the state but rather work for someone and do parking lots if you need help or know a big company i can plow for let me know. Jim Petrella 4017413444 or [email protected]


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Jim, I live in South Kingston, there are a few guys I know that might be looking for subs, reply or email me [email protected]


----------

